# I am none of the MBTI types



## HandiAce (Nov 27, 2009)

Just letting you all know that I have my very own distinct type. It is ICDA. It stands for Impressing Concrete Dreamer Archivist. Since none of the types fit me all the way, I have my own unique one because I am unique and unlike any of the others on this forum. Could I please have my type changed to ICDA? Call me the Visionary of Adventures.


----------



## Rachel25Lee (Jun 18, 2010)

*Intruiging...*



HandiAce said:


> Just letting you all know that I have my very own distinct type. It is ICDA. It stands for Impressing Concrete Dreamer Archivist. Since none of the types fit me all the way, I have my own unique one because I am unique and unlike any of the others on this forum. Could I please have my type changed to ICDA? Call me the Visionary of Adventures.


Eh, you got one supporter. XD

LOL Well, is this a conclusion or an imploration for deffinition? If it's the later, mind sharing a few personal personality details for some help?


----------



## confusedone (Aug 6, 2010)

HandiAce said:


> I have my own unique one because I am unique and unlike any of the others on this forum.


"You are not a beautiful and unique snowflake. You are the same decaying organic matter as everyone else, and we are all part of the same compost pile." :laughing:


----------



## ENTrePenuer (Jun 12, 2010)

HandiAce said:


> Just letting you all know that I have my very own distinct type. It is ICDA. It stands for Impressing Concrete Dreamer Archivist. Since none of the types fit me all the way, I have my own unique one because I am unique and unlike any of the others on this forum. Could I please have my type changed to ICDA? Call me the Visionary of Adventures.


Good for you.
Want a cookie?


----------



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

HandiAce said:


> Just letting you all know that I have my very own distinct type. It is ICDA. It stands for Impressing Concrete Dreamer Archivist. Since none of the types fit me all the way, I have my own unique one because I am unique and unlike any of the others on this forum. Could I please have my type changed to ICDA? Call me the Visionary of Adventures.


Holy shit I love isfj humour. This just confirmed the trend for me. 

This is the part where you go, "but I was being serious". 

Then I would tell you I was being serious too :crying:

If you're the ICDA type, then I declare myself the ACDC (or the AC<lightening bolt>DC) type; "Apartment confined, dickfaced cochlear-implant". Call me the dickface of cochlear implant adventures 

Cochlear implant is not a conjoined word, but I'm allowed to bend English grammar to my whim;-,,,,. This IS the internet after all.


----------



## HandiAce (Nov 27, 2009)

I suppose the one question I have is what do you call it when you dream of a world augmented by things of your own interests? What I mean is for example, I look up in the sky and I see giant spacecraft and things zipping around and floating in the sky. As a child, my interests were in trains. I'd see trains moving inside buildings most likely.

I have an eye out for things that appeal to me specifically. In my world, I dream about sitting on top of those things in the sky and getting rides up into exotic man-made areas. I have a tendency to pick things that I'm interested in apart (usually figuratively) to fully understand how something works, though the puzzles of finding certain things is frustrating. 

If something does not interest me, I have a hard time getting myself focused on it.

I must say though that I love to share what I care a lot about to others. I want others to admire me for what I see in my ideas.

I'm not too worried about finding my type at the moment so take your time to provide any feedback. Like I said, I'm unique and I see myself almost as an eccentric among other individuals.

EDIT: I think an eccentric ISFJ would be my best beat for a type if I were to pick among the 16 types.


----------



## INXX (Jul 14, 2010)

HandiAce said:


> I suppose the one question I have is what do you call it when you dream of a world augmented by things of your own interests? What I mean is for example, I look up in the sky and I see giant spacecraft and things zipping around and floating in the sky. As a child, my interests were in trains. I'd see trains moving inside buildings most likely.
> 
> I have an eye out for things that appeal to me specifically. In my world, I dream about sitting on top of those things in the sky and getting rides up into exotic man-made areas. I have a tendency to pick things that I'm interested in apart (usually figuratively) to fully understand how something works, though the puzzles of finding certain things is frustrating.
> 
> ...


Analytical (with the object being to understand how a thing works) imaginative, a dreamer, fascinated by man-made things, shares his/her interests with others because of a need to be admired, ability to refrain from addressing previous posts. Have another look through the types, there is probably one that fits more than the others.


----------



## HandiAce (Nov 27, 2009)

INXX said:


> Analytical (with the object being to understand how a thing works)


Ti



> shares his/her interests with others because of a need to be admired


Fe most likely.



> ability to refrain from addressing previous posts.


This is probably a judging function in action. Like Ti or Fi.

I relate better to having a Ti/Fe combination than with Fi/Te because Te is a function I hardly use. My dad on the other hand uses it fairly regularly. I've learned to use it more a little, but I think I care more about things making sense myself.

I'd like to conclude IXFJ because I am interested in completing things because I want it to be impressive. The feeling I get for seeing something actually work is orgasmic. The process of getting somewhere is difficult. Though it is a learning experience, I'm not pulled to do projects when the process of doing it is difficult.


----------



## alionsroar (Jun 5, 2010)

HandiAce said:


> I suppose the one question I have is what do you call it when you dream of a world augmented by things of your own interests? What I mean is for example, I look up in the sky and I see giant spacecraft and things zipping around and floating in the sky. As a child, my interests were in trains. I'd see trains moving inside buildings most likely.


Too much Ne in the water? I suppose it could be Ni, but it does sound a bit too 'out-there' or unpractical for Ni? Also the function probably isn't your first or second function otherwise you'd probably use it in a more serious way.



> Like I said, I'm unique and I see myself almost as an eccentric among other individuals.


You seem normal to me, but considering that I don't consider myself normal, I don't know if that means much.
I saw one of your videos about being an ISFJ and it was strange/interesting how you seemed like a cross between my ISTJ (Si dominant) Dad and my Ti-Fe self (with far more Fe than I have).
I don't see any reason why you are not ISFJ? I wonder if you find a much, much older ISFJ who has developed their Ne more, they might seem more 'eccentric'?


----------



## HandiAce (Nov 27, 2009)

I've always been the imagining type, but only imagining what I want to imagine.


----------



## hurnhu (May 4, 2018)

i dont get it


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

Se or Ne dominance. 

No Si. Or Ni. Ti over Fe. 

You went from saying you are no type to actually claiming you might be an ISFJ. Kind of very stereotypical Ne or even Se playfulness.  

Definitely not an ISFJ. Most likely EXTP. Probably ENTP.


----------

